# Experience with Anatol Thunder



## bradstrickland (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm looking for owners of Anatol Thunder Manual press. What has been your experience? Do you still like the press? Would you buy it again?


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

I do not own one but am very familiar with the press as well as the Lightning. In my opinion the Lightning is the best deal on the market with a 6/6 brand new going for roughly $4500. Those presses are built like tanks and will last a lifetime. One of the shops I use has these and they love them and I have messed around on them quite a bit. Hard to imagine a better deal in that price range....Good Luck!!


----------



## bradstrickland (Aug 23, 2011)

Git-Bit said:


> I do not own one but am very familiar with the press as well as the Lightning. In my opinion the Lightning is the best deal on the market with a 6/6 brand new going for roughly $4500. Those presses are built like tanks and will last a lifetime. One of the shops I use has these and they love them and I have messed around on them quite a bit. Hard to imagine a better deal in that price range....Good Luck!!


 

Hey, Thanks for the input. I started out by looking at the Lightning but the Thunder looks to be the more robust of the two machines.


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

The Thunder is more robust, but it's a lot like the M&R Chamelion vs. Sidewinder...The Chamelion is robust and heavy, but for production I'd rather have the Sidewinder...Same deal with Anatol....Thunder is heavy and robust but for production work I'd personally go with the Lightning...Just my .02

Good Luck!!


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

If you search for 'anatol', there are more threads on the autos than the manuals, but here's a thread on the lightning--http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing-equipment/t185804.html

I know there are more than a few good presses by Anatol out there, but I also know of a few bad ones. Caveat emptor...


----------



## dcp140erie (Apr 18, 2009)

I have been a shop owner for almost 8 years now, I have bought and sold and used countless manual presses over the years and my Anatol 4/4 is by far the best manual press I have owned. Its just a well designed, durable, no frills machine. Its everything you need nothing you don't.


----------

